# Is Holly any good for firewood?



## cjnspecial (Apr 3, 2010)

One of my grandpa's friends already had it cut up and said come get it. It's a pretty big one...about 22''. I can't find much about the btu rating but it is about the whitest wood I have ever seen.


----------



## stint (Apr 3, 2010)

Have never burned it myself, but ain't the internet great.

1) Apparently Brits burn it a lot and rate it above average
http://www.aie.org.uk/aie_data/aie_firewood.html

2) Same question on another Forum also generally affirmative
http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140194 

Some other info out there from any search engine

Hope this helps


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 3, 2010)

I have yet to find any wood which does not add heat to my house!

Junk mail works too!


----------



## Pain Cow (Apr 3, 2010)

I burned a Holly once. I was cold, and she wouldn't shut up so into the stove she went.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 3, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> I burned a Holly once. I was cold, and she wouldn't shut up so into the stove she went.



Get back to five word thread Pain Meow.


----------



## TheP1RATE (Apr 3, 2010)

stint said:


> Have never burned it myself, but ain't the internet great.
> 
> 1) Apparently Brits burn it a lot and rate it above average
> http://www.aie.org.uk/aie_data/aie_firewood.html
> ...



well i have never burned it and have never even heard of anyone burning it before, its more of a bush than a tree.
im not saying you cant burn it, but i cant think where that information came from as its a thing i never see much of, unless someone has a little bush of it in there garden, but have never seen it in such a proportion that it would be worth burning.
there only one sure way to find out how it burns, and thats burn it lol


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Apr 3, 2010)

I have burned it already and liked it; it burned with a nice, lively flame, threw decent heat. Not the greatest, but better than a lot. I'd give it a solid 7.5 out of 10, and yes it is very white wood. Go for it...


----------



## grapplermi (Apr 4, 2010)

I love to burn holly, it burns hot and last well. It does take quite awhile to season, as it is very dense. I've never seen one nearly that big, 6-8" is the norm in the UK. It should be awesome for you.


----------



## knockbill (Apr 4, 2010)

TheP1RATE said:


> well i have never burned it and have never even heard of anyone burning it before, its more of a bush than a tree.
> im not saying you cant burn it, but i cant think where that information came from as its a thing i never see much of, unless someone has a little bush of it in there garden, but have never seen it in such a proportion that it would be worth burning.
> there only one sure way to find out how it burns, and thats burn it lol



we have a holly tree here in pa, and i'm sure other places ,, its not a bush, mine is about 20' tall and about a foot thick at the bottom,,, i don't mess with it much, the leaves are miserable to touch.....


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 4, 2010)

knockbill said:


> we have a holly tree here in pa, and i'm sure other places ,, its not a bush, mine is about 20" tall and about a foot thick at the bottom,,, i don't mess with it much, the leaves are miserable to touch.....



The limbs start at ground level, making it that much worse trying to get in to cut it off at the base. It does burn hot, with a nice flame. But it a lot of trouble trimming off bottom limbs before you can get to the base. 

I wouldn't consider it an all night wood, but it will heat your house.


----------



## ogma (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry to re-awaken this zombie. It turns out holly is an excellent firewood. I had some that seasoned for over a year and I really love it. It will burn nice and hot, and for a long time. I usually have the damper open more than I would for something like oak if I want 900 degrees or more. I was afraid to burn it at first but then I hauled off and did it. My stove like most current ones has a window in the front. As the holly lights up I don't observe the greasy smoke like I do with pine. I won't know for absolute certainty until the next time I have the flue cleaned but I have no reservations about burning it. It might be the perfect firewood for where I live because it grows like a weed around here.


----------

